# East Coast Snow 2009



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

wow, it is just dumping snow on us, havent seen this kind of snow in years and years, alreasy around 10" and more to come tommorow...


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

:shocked: WOW, hope you have a snowblower or a sled & a few reindeer. I've been watching that storm on the news. It's a big one,stay warm Joe.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Joe - Could you just hold onto the storm down there? It's supposed to come our way and we really don't want it, so be a sweetie and keep it down around your neck of the woods.  Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Wow I guess that is what is heading our way. I dont think I will let Cadie out in it this time. Yuck! :yucky: 

It has started here but not that dramatic yet. I haven't seen snow like this since I was a kid growing up in Massachusetts. Living in GA got me out of the habit for sure.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Good God. Ho ho ho, no thanks!
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

That's what it looked like the last winter I spent in MA. Now I live in Vegas - I saw 6 snowflakes here last week, that's enough for me until next year! Enjoy the snow everyone, and get hunkered down for the weekend, it's in the 60's here.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

IT'S A COMIN'


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Pretty pictures and it brings back my childhood winters in the snow. Brrrrr!


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

I WANT it!!! please send it 'under down under' - fat chance of snow here. It's our summer now - but we dont even get that in winter. It does 'snow' a bit up in the 'highlands' lol lol but not a sausage like you guys get.

I'm soooooooooooooo jealous! I knew we should have moved to Alaska and not Tasmania. :smcry: :smcry: 


Oh well I will just have to drool over your snow piccies!! :woohoo2: :woohoo2: 

Merry Christmas to all my friends at SM.



Hugs and tai wags


Dede and baby Katie from 'under down under'


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Our weatherman said last night that these weather fronts would continue all winter. Something to do with El Nino or whichever one you call it. We in the state next to you (NC) are going to get more ice. Our trees this morning look like a winter wonderland. With this, we have to wonder about power outages. I love snow but do not like the freezing rain........Keep warm everyone!!!! .............and think SPRING!!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

We're abt 75 miles north of NYC and it's a bit 'iffy' as to how much we will get....going to depend on the track once it gets nearer to us. We've had predicitons of from 2-4" to 7" or more. Guess we'll just have to wait it out and see what happens! 
Whatever it is, it's going to mean shoveling! UGH!! 
However, with the cold it looks like it will 'stay' and we will have a white Christmas and I do like that! 

Just hope this isn't going to be a 'pattern' for the whole winter... as far as I'm concerned, after Dec 26th I want SPRING!!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Very pretty! (but not so great for all the last minute shoppers)


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

All we got was rain here in Georgia. I'd love some snow!


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I live about 30 miles from NYC. We're supposed to get this storm or part of it anyway. The forecast said that
it was going to start around 1 or 2 AM.... but it's 7:30 now and I don't see a snowflake.... I have shopping
left to do... so if the storm stays in your neck of the woods, that would be okay with me.

Happy holidays. Stay safe.

Edit::: It just started snowing.... oh well, shopping can wait... stay warm everyone!!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

its still snowing, havent measured yet but i'm guessing 15-18" right now :w00t: :chili:


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

I can't believe my husband went out in this mess! He went to our church to take care of some things that were planned before this storm hit. I think he's hoping to play with the big boy snow plow! Yeesh!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm in South Jersey - it's snowing like crazy outside!!!!! WOW!!!! Guess I need to go find that snow shovel, now where did I leave that thing last winter...???? :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Could someone send the snow over to Ohio? :biggrin: Lucky people! :bysmilie:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

We're stuck in the city this weekend. I looked at the hourly updates and it is more than a foot of snow in the next 12 hours. I'm going to have to goto the gym, or I will go crazy. Too bad Casanova won't walk on the treadmill. I've put him on there before and he just waits to slide off. So unhelpful!!


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

I guess we should count our blessings that the stuff bypassed us here in E Tx.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Today was supposed to be the day of my husband's family's Christmas get-together. We pick a day before Christmas so everyone can be in their own homes that day (esp. with little kids). Well today was the day :smpullhair: It's in South Jersey near Toms River. It's now been called off. :shocked: since they expect 12-18". Bummer!!!!! I, at least, look forward to the city being beauutiful...for about 12 hours before the snow turns gray. :yucky: and yellow. :yucky: :yucky: It's beginning to feel a lot like Christmas! I'll try to take pix.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm in Ohio and we've got about 4 or 5 inches but its still snowing. I hate this!! 
I had to go out first thing this morning and shovel a path to the yard and then a potty area in the yard. I'm so glad I have a privacy fence so my neighbors couldn't see me doing that LOL :wacko1:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Joe I was thinking of how you once said you wished it snowed on your house, well I guess your wish came true hey!!
We have about 4" of snow on the ground here from one storm a couple of weeks ago and yesterday we got more but they are saying Christmas Eve we are due for a real storm and lots of the white stuff. I love the white Christmas, and I sure hope your snow hangs around till then for you too, it's so pretty.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (Joe @ Dec 19 2009, 08:11 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=864291


> its still snowing, havent measured yet but i'm guessing 15-18" right now :w00t: :chili:[/B]


Holy cow, Joe!!! You guys really got it!! I heard that your Gov. declared a state of emergency!! We got about 4 inches but I'm pretty much stranded here because I'm scared to drive in the snow/ice. We had sleet on top of the snow. Here's a picture I took yesterday afternoon as it was starting ... 

In the Piedmont North Carolina area ...

[attachment=59750:snow_2aa.jpg]


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (princessre @ Dec 19 2009, 09:19 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=864305


> We're stuck in the city this weekend. I looked at the hourly updates and it is more than a foot of snow in the next 12 hours. I'm going to have to goto the gym, or I will go crazy. Too bad Casanova won't walk on the treadmill. I've put him on there before and he just waits to slide off. So unhelpful!! [/B]


My friends taught their greyhound how to run on treadmill! Isn't that a hoot? You can always chase him around the apartment until one of you gets worn out!

It will be beautiful outside! How I miss a snowy Central Park!!

Here in Atlanta we had a day of cold rain. Today it is cloudy and misting.


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Wow, I'm so glad I moved out here. I lived near Pittsburgh for 3 years and that was enough for me. I lived on a street where all the houses were level with the street itself, but the garages were down in the basement behind the houses. So I had to get up to go to work and make it up this hill in the snow. I can remember one year when we got 8 inches one morning. I tried to make it up the driveway in my '92 Honda Accord with studded snow tires...lol I made it about half way up and couldn't go any further. Me and my grandpa had to get out there at 7 AM and shovel enough so that I could get out my own driveway to get to work. Today, in Boise, it is going to be 44*F and partly cloudy. We had all our snow last week. We got around 3 or 4 inches. Then it rained...  Now its all gone.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I just talked to my sister who lives near Charlottesville and they have 22 inches of snow!!! Wow.......she said it is beautiful!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Yup, in Northern VA it's already more than 13 inches here! Taller than Gigi including her head! :w00t: I'll update the pics this afternoon, when it will still be snowing! This would be sooo much prettier if it was on a weekday! lol Mother Nature doesn't know it's the last weekend before Christmas, and I still need to go shopping! :smpullhair:


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

I live in Boston and it hasn't started snowing here yet. I did just get a text message from the city of Boston telling me that a snow emergency parking ban will start at 10pm tonight. I don't think that we are supposed to get as much as those of you south of us though. My fiance and I are going to make chili have a fire and enjoy the Christmas tree!!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

from the backyard...


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Who said they wanted snow! :angry: grrrrr!! Well you got your wish. Now make it stop! I went out and shoveled this morning and now it looks like I never even did it!!!!!!


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Dec 19 2009, 03:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=864373


> Who said they wanted snow! :angry: grrrrr!! Well you got your wish. Now make it stop! I went out and shoveled this morning and now it looks like I never even did it!!!!!![/B]


I guess I should have been more specific to where I wanted the snow... :brownbag: 

Our is so wet, It's almost rain here in Central Ohio. :smmadder:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Those pictures remind me of why I love Florida! Yuk!!! :yucky: Reminds me of being snowed into my house when I lived alone. I couldn't get out either door b/c of the drifts of snow. I had to force my way through the back door and follow the foundation of the house out to the front door where the shovel was. There is my neighbor and his snowblower clearing his driveway and he wouldn't even look at me! Nice! I've had enough shoveling and freezing to last me a life time thank you. You all be careful in the snow if you have to go out in it.


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I have to say I'm glad it's you and not me :biggrin: We got about a foot of snow a couple weeks ago with 4 foot high drifts all over my yard. I love when it snows, just not over an inch or two at a time. That was the worst we've seen in the last couple years as well. It is beautiful though.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

i love snow, i went out early this morning and took some pics, of course i had to include a pic of my truck :biggrin: ...


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (Joe @ Dec 19 2009, 03:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=864387


> i love snow, i went out early this morning and took some pics, of course i had to include a pic of my truck :biggrin: ...[/B]


I love the snow too (if you couldn't tell already by my posts)! I love snowball fights, snowboarding, sledding, building snowmen, making snow angels, and all the good stuff associated with snow. Yes, shoveling the driveway and being "stuck" in the house are some negatives, but the positives definitely outweigh the negatives in my eyes.

P.S. Nice truck!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Wow! That is a lot of snow!!! I have mixed feelings on snow. It's fun to look at, it is so beautiful. But, you have to plow it to get to the road. :w00t: 


Tina


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I like pictures of snow, sure looks beautiful in your area Joe. I don't want to see it in person though, I'm content to look at your pictures.  I did see a few snow flurries mixed with our rain,that was enough for me.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

We have about 15 inches here and expect more tonite. Our Gov. declared a state of emer. this afternoon. Hubby has been out to shovel4 times so far today just to keep up with it. It is pretty before it gets all dirty and slushy.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

I took pics of Gigi in the snow(after everybody in my neighborhood was out all day shoveling) but I couldn't really show you how much snow was really there! We can barely get out of the driveway still! And we haven't been out of the cul-de-sac this weekend and we still have so much Christmas shopping to get done! I was suppossed to go to school until Wedsnday, but the county cancelled school all week so I'm on vacation early!  
Some pictures after the storm(and no, I didn't make the snowman, my neighbors did!) :


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Joe and Briana,

Nice pictures. I think it looks pretty out the window, but I pretty much hate snow.

I grew up in Massachusetts, moved to GA when I was 18 and now I am in MD. I remember exactly why I wanted to move to GA now. 
:duh oh:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Brianna, the snow in N. Va looks so deep!!! Gigi seems to like it........she is a brave little girl!!!!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Dec 20 2009, 06:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=864944


> Oh Brianna, the snow in N. Va looks so deep!!! Gigi seems to like it........she is a brave little girl!!!![/B]


Oh, Gigi hated it! After about 100 shots of everything, these were some of the only ones she had with her eyes open! She hated it so much, she just stood wherever I placed her with this pathetic look on her face waiting for me to just take the shot so we can leave. She puts up with me and my camera so much...lots of treats and warm blankets when we got inside!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

These are great pics, you guys!!! I love them. I know it's miserable to put up with, but so beautiful.

Briana, that snowman cracks me up. Your neighbor's did a great job. Now, for the piles of snow, in your pics,
are they cars, or bushes? And is the first pic your BBQ? That's crazy, seems EVERYTHING is buried in a Winter Wonderland. 

Be safe, everyone, and stay off the roads, if possible. :grouphug: 

Sher, I always hated driving on icy roads. I've spun out a few times, and I was only going 5-miles an hour. It was always a 
"slow mo" spin, but always bashed into something. Heck, one day I spun out, just leaving my drive-way. Yep, ended up on the
front lawn, and couldn't get out. Wow, did I dig up the lawn trying to escape ~ lol


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Hey Joe why don't you come on down B) those pictures bring back bad memories to me. :smtease: :smpullhair: Here I'll send you some :Sunny Smile: :two thumbs up:  Merry Christmas


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Dec 20 2009, 07:20 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=864967


> These are great pics, you guys!!! I love them. I know it's miserable to put up with, but so beautiful.
> 
> Briana, that snowman cracks me up. Your neighbor's did a great job. Now, for the piles of snow, in your pics,
> are they cars, or bushes? And is the first pic your BBQ? That's crazy, seems EVERYTHING is buried in a Winter Wonderland.
> ...


LOL Yup, cars, bushes, and BBQ got buried!


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Very nice pictures, Briana! That's my dream winter wonderland! :cloud9: 

Stay safe everyone... and have fun if you're a snow lover like me. If not, drink a hearty glass of hot chocolate and sit by the fire place with your fluffs. That should make anyone happy! :biggrin:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Briana
Great photos. The first ones look so eerie with the piles of snow on cars and grill. And then Gigi looks like she's queen of the snow fairies. So cute looking. :wub: And I love the one with you and the snowman AND the little deer. Just lovely.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

After this past weekend, I believe Snow belongs in pictures. ....and ONLY in pictures!!!! :w00t: 

It sure is pretty, but it sure is heavy. 

I'm having 18 dogs over on Sunday and only a 2x2 foot section of deck carved out so far. :smilie_tischkante:


----------

